# Finding lift pump for "93 Ford with IDI 7.3



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Got anew lift pump from NAPA.Mechanic said the armature was too long compared to the old one.NAPA rechecked and says the part number is what their book calls for.Another parts supply did have any better result.I can go to a dealer but twice the price.Have to order it.

I'm wondering if the old one was wrong and whomever put it in just got by.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The arm design changed. You presumably are comparing the old style to the new style. Both work. By the way, try to get a Carter if you're replacing the mechanical pump.

Or the most popular solution is adding a Carter 4070 or facet electric pump.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you.Save a lot of trouble that way.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a heavy duty electric pump on mine, works great. Just remember most electric pumps push the fuel so it needs to be mounted below the fuel level to work good. Mine is the same syle they use on reefer trailers with the unit up on the front, supposedly it will lift 10 feet.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I had a Facet pump on my 6.9 and it was about the best thing I ever did to that truck.


----------

